# Keeping a journal



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.parkviewpub.com/journal.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Funny you would bring this up, Shawn. I've been journaling for years in one form or another. I find it to be an incredibly effective way of drawing out my emotions and channeling them onto the paper.Anything we can do to reduce stress is a perk.Thank you for posting this...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One more way to help Evie.







Glad you do this and enjoy it.


----------

